# Stages Powermeter - XT/Ultegra Interchangeability?



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm interested in purchasing a Stages Powermeter for Shimano XT Hollowtech II cranks (I may be able to get one at a good price). For my use I would match it up with an XT crankset as intended. Does anybody know if it's possible (and would it be functional) mounting the Stages XT crank arm to a Hollowtech II Ultegra crankset (my wife's bike)?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

B2 said:


> I'm interested in purchasing a Stages Powermeter for Shimano XT Hollowtech II cranks (I may be able to get one at a good price). For my use I would match it up with an XT crankset as intended. Does anybody know if it's possible (and would it be functional) mounting the Stages XT crank arm to a Hollowtech II Ultegra crankset (my wife's bike)?


Let's go obvious first...................are they the same length? MTB cranks are typically 175. Many smaller womens version road bikes come with 170 mm cranks.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Another "obvious"...why don't you just call or email Stages and ask them?


----------



## e_guevara (May 5, 2011)

It'll work - they're both Hollowtech II.

However aside from the crank length difference, there's the matter of pedal Q factor being asymmetrical that might give you knee problems.

Here's a (very) similar thread on MTBR forums a while back:
*Anyone run an X9 or XT left side crank on their Sram Force or 105 road crank & bike? *


----------

